
Ask HN: What is the future of communication tools/protocols? - deadbacon
Is it Quantum communication? or something else?
======
ZK0snark
In my opinion it should be Zero-Knowledge protocols.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-
knowledge_proof](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-knowledge_proof) Since the
only fate of any private data with third-parties is to be eventually leaked,
it is best to know as little as possible about users. Monetization of
protocols where every data packet has a nano monetary value would allow for
strong encryption and would guarantee that communication is as secure as
modern decentralized financial transactions.

~~~
deadbacon
This is interesting, is anyone using Zero-knowledge proof in any production
app for communication?

------
sloaken
The two bigs one I see are DDS and OPC UA.

From what I can find, DDS is data centric and OPC UA is device centric.

------
juangburgos
OPC UA, regardless of the transport

